
Ultimate Hacking Keyboard - house9-2
https://www.crowdsupply.com/ugl/ultimate-hacking-keyboard
======
richardboegli
Ordered mine ;)

Ships July 2016 though :(

Using KB Paradise V60 Mini Dual LED Compact Mechanical Keyboard in the mean
time: [http://www.mechkb.com/kb-paradise-v60-mini-dual-led-
compact-...](http://www.mechkb.com/kb-paradise-v60-mini-dual-led-compact-
mechanical-keyboard)

------
MrTonyD
If it had a trackpoint I would order it in a second...in fact, I would order
two just to have a spare. I already have a "happy hacker" and a Filco Minila -
so I know that the small form factor works (though I do sometimes miss the
convenience of function keys.)

